# RS foglight delete?



## bybeejoshua (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey guys whats up? I bought a brand new 2013 Cruze 1lt RS about a month ago. Red on red and black 6 speed. Its not the car I wanted, i had placed an order but got a smoking deal on this one of the lot. I originally wanted a black on black and red eco 6 speed with navigation. ANyway, the RS kit has grown on me with the exception of two things which must be ratified. The rear bumper is HORRID!!!!! I must find a base bumper and get a diffusor. Problem solved. But the other thing is these fog lights wtf was gm thinking? They are just big random as **** plastic chrome things slapped in the middle of no where!!! I absolutely hate them they are so trashy. Has anyone done a delete? Im hoping they will kind of pop off, im hoping the bumper is not cut to allow for the little piece that trails off. Anyone ever taken them off before i start tearing into my brand new car?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Well first welcome to the forums and congrats on your purchase!  and for the chrome around the fogs, you can use plasti dip.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! And your best bet like Trevor stated is to use plasti dip or paint them with something else. The bumper is notched for the fog lights so changing them wouldn't look good unless you swapped the bumper. But if you aren't familiar with plasti dip it comes in several colors and sprays on like paint, and peels off like rubber when you want it gone, like it wasn't there. Super easy to use and dirt cheap in the US.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bybeejoshua (Jul 3, 2013)

ive followed dipyourcar.com on youtube for the last few years but i dont want to cover it up i want to make them large air ducts and one an intake. So if i pop the whole thing out of the bumper what am i left with? anyone have any pictures?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Not sure if there will be any tabs left on the fog holes but I know there is on the lower grill if its removed. 
We can do a swap if you want  lol



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Will you be selling the fogs if so I want.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Will you be selling the fogs if so I want.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hey hey hey! I called them first ;P


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Hey hey hey! I called them first ;P
> Oh didn't see your post
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol just messin with ya lol 
you can be next in line "if" I drop out  


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Lol just messin with ya lol
> you can be next in line "if" I drop out
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I would only want them if he sold the interior switch also.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah we would have to swap them 1 for 1


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

tecollins1 said:


> Yeah we would have to swap them 1 for 1
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App





tecollins1 said:


> Hey hey hey! I called them first ;P
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


fight, fight, fight!!!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Remember guys, the non-RS fogs aren't the same housing shape that the RS ones are...


----------



## bybeejoshua (Jul 3, 2013)

I want to swap the whole kit with a non RS if anyone has a victory red and would add cash on top hit me up. I just want the base model or an ECO would be even better, if i can add active aero it would be the best. I just wanted a bare bones car with navigation and i got roped into an RS lol. I got it way cheaper than the ECO i ordered though. COuldnt say no


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Remember guys, the non-RS fogs aren't the same housing shape that the RS ones are...


I've never seen it anywhere that RS doesn't fit non-RS models (or vise-versa) they all look the same other than the chrome piece extends past the housing onto the bumper.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The front fascia is different in the RS trims and the fog lamp holes are a slightly different shape.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> The front fascia is different in the RS trims and the fog lamp holes are a slightly different shape.


So an entire bumpee swap would be needed to use them ok well you cam have them Terry.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> So an entire bumpee swap would be needed to use them ok well you cam have them Terry.
> 
> Sent from my Droid


Lol nice chris!
Yeah not for me either
:/


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

